
Show HN: Broxy – An HTTP/HTTPS intercept proxy written in Go - rhaidiz
https://github.com/rhaidiz/broxy
======
uranium235
I really would like to recommend go-any-proxy as well:

[https://github.com/ryanchapman/go-any-
proxy](https://github.com/ryanchapman/go-any-proxy)

It is pretty good you can masquerade it (configure it as a transparent proxy
for any outbound TCP traffic and it uses HTTP CONNECT to proxies that support
it to proxy the connection.) If you're looking to unwrap SSL traffic you can
use sslsplit, too.

------
Fnoord
How does it feature-wise compare with Mitmproxy and Burp? Is the repeater data
editable?

If the end goal is a Burp replacement, you should know that they're very
expensive (basically 365 USD a year IIRC), and a cheaper product could be a
hit.

~~~
tptacek
The same thing is true of Burp as was true of Microsoft Word for Joel Spolsky:
just 20% of its features cover 80% of its use cases, but it's a different 20%
for each user. Burp replacements are where tooling projects go to die; many,
many of us have stories about attempts, sometimes multiple attempts, to
decisively replace it.

------
qwerty456127
Does it have to look this ugly? Qt lets you make nice layouts easily and looks
native by default.

~~~
danielhlockard
Apparently it's already using Qt

~~~
qwerty456127
That's exactly why I have mentioned it - they use Qt and it would look better
if they didn't make it look this way intentionally.

------
big_chungus
I know naming is hard, but I heard this and figured it might be using bro
under the hood. It's more confusing because it's a network-related
application.

~~~
_wldu
Bro is now Zeek.

~~~
big_chungus
Yeah but tons of people are still using versions named Bro. Most people I
know, me included, still refer to it as Bro (or, more formally, Bro/Zeek.)
Tons of documentation and tutorial are the same. It's only been a year and
change since the re-naming.

~~~
rhaidiz
The reason I called it Broxy is actually pretty idiotic, but I kinda liked it
and went for it: I simply imagined what would Barney Stinson call a proxy :)
... the answer was pretty obvious.

~~~
big_chungus
Hah that's pretty good. Thanks for making me laugh.

